# Warpaths work



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi all thought i'd put some work on that i have done in photoshop, none is Warhammer related but maybe i'll do some in the future.




































The picture of the women i saw in a magazine and really loved it so i did a version in photoshop, the graveyard was done with just "dodge&Burn" tools.



Warpath


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

good work warpath. I like the last one.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

that graveyard is damn nice! like the rest too though, but the graveyard is my favorite for sure :victory:


----------

